# Could a Cremello turn into a Palomino?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you know what his sire is?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Do you know what his sire is?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Buckskin! Our gelding also has a brother, who is a Palomino.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

what color are his parents and do you have a photo?


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

Spotted said:


> what color are his parents and do you have a photo?


As I said above, his sire was a Buckskin, dam was a Palomino. And, a photo of him? We just went to see him today and I didn't get any good photos of him, since he just shed his winter coat.
But, here are the only photos I got.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The eyes give it away. No way he's a palomino. Those eyes are double dilute blue. Which would make him a cremello or a perlino. Since he doesn't have the "darker" points, he has to be a cremello.

ETA- The pink skin is a giveaway, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Just need the photo. depends on if he was always a palamino and you just didn't know it. No he can't change color either he has one cream gene (palamino) or 2 creme genes ( cremello)


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Drafty is right!


----------



## RiskyFilly (Oct 15, 2011)

He definitely has two copies of the cream gene, so like the others said there is no way he could be a palomino. 

Random thought - Since his sire is a Buckskin and dam is a Pally there is a possibility [depending on the sires genes] that your boy may be a Smoky Cream. It could just be me but from his knees down he looks darker but not like the 'points' on a Perlino. Or it could be mud/dirt/my wild imagination. =]


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The eyes give it away. No way he's a palomino. Those eyes are double dilute blue. Which would make him a cremello or a perlino. Since he doesn't have the "darker" points, he has to be a cremello.
> 
> ETA- The pink skin is a giveaway, too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I told my dad this but he still thinks he could turn to a palomino. *eye twitch*

Ah, you can't tell him anything. Anyways, thank you!


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

RiskyFilly said:


> He definitely has two copies of the cream gene, so like the others said there is no way he could be a palomino.
> 
> Random thought - Since his sire is a Buckskin and dam is a Pally there is a possibility [depending on the sires genes] that your boy may be a Smoky Cream. It could just be me but from his knees down he looks darker but not like the 'points' on a Perlino. Or it could be mud/dirt/my wild imagination. =]


Oh, it's just mud! All of this stupid Louisiana rain!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You could always pull hair and send it in. :wink: Then you could show that for sure he is not "turning palomino"


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Cute cremello!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

He can't turn into a palomino, but he can have some variation in his coat year to year. My cremello is looking darker this year than he did last year- he has a white blaze that wasn't very obvious last year but is very clear this year. In his case, I'm guessing it's diet related (I've had him just over a year now and feed him much differently than his last owner) He's not fully shed out yet, so I'm waiting to see what he looks like once he's completely lost his winter coat!

On a side note, your horse looks perlino to me in that first picture you posted. If his mane is always that much darker than his body and isn't just a trick of the lighting in that photo, I'd bet he's actually perlino. Definitely possible with the buckskin sire.


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Cute cremello!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

verona1016 said:


> He can't turn into a palomino, but he can have some variation in his coat year to year. My cremello is looking darker this year than he did last year- he has a white blaze that wasn't very obvious last year but is very clear this year. In his case, I'm guessing it's diet related (I've had him just over a year now and feed him much differently than his last owner) He's not fully shed out yet, so I'm waiting to see what he looks like once he's completely lost his winter coat!
> 
> On a side note, your horse looks perlino to me in that first picture you posted. If his mane is always that much darker than his body and isn't just a trick of the lighting in that photo, I'd bet he's actually perlino. Definitely possible with the buckskin sire.



I thought perlino when I began doing research on his color. And, his mane is always that darker than his body. That's what has made me think he's perlino...


























Dunno, what do you think?


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

I think he's perlino or smoky cream. NOT cremello IMO.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I still say cremello the light colored hairs can get that orangey hue to them from dirt. Take my horse pepper for example he is not a dilute just very white max sabino or dominant white horse and his mane and tail have a very similar color to them as that cremello the white hair easily gets stained being out in the elements. He is also chestnut based.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Seven Red Roses (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, to give your dad a little leeway on this, I have seen pictures of very light palomino horses who looked cremello or perlino in their winter woolies. It doesn't look to be the case with your guy, though.


----------

